# New Samyang 12mm f2 for EOS-M



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2014)

For those interested:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/03/21/samyang-announces-12mm-1-2-0-ncs-cs-wideangle-for-mirrorless#press

Here is one review with Fuji camera: http://www.aps-photo.com/2014/04/rokinon-12mm-f2-0-for-x-mount-a-first-look/

19mm equivalent to FF, which I think is very nice focal lenght for landscape.


----------



## BL (Apr 18, 2014)

oh that's really cool, I didn't realize 3rd party have started to embrace the M mount!

However, I'm not sure why I would prefer this over Canon's excellent 11-22 IS zoom?

I prefer IS over fast aperture for UWA any day, and AF is just really nice to have, not to mention a convenient range of focal lengths in one lens.

Granted the OEM option likely costs 50%-100% more...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2014)

BL said:


> oh that's really cool, I didn't realize 3rd party have started to embrace the M mount!
> 
> However, I'm not sure why I would prefer this over Canon's excellent 11-22 IS zoom?
> 
> ...



+1....16-35 III with IS would be nice


----------



## BL (Apr 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> +1....16-35 III with IS would be nice



+100

I sold my 16-35II and replaced it with the 11-22 IS


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 6, 2014)

I bought this little lens for my Sony NEX because I just had to have it as a tiny WA option . The lens is built like a tiny tank and is a useful small prime wide angle that handles very well on the NEX. The focus ring is very tight but I found it to be an asset because due to the high DOF you can set focus to the hyperfocal distance and be done with it; you then only need to adjust focus again if the subject distance changes drastically.

There is some chromatic aberration but that's easily corrected in post. I didn't encounter any issues with distortion and think it can get by without any correction unless in the most critical of application. Overall I'm very pleased, and I didn't encounter any of the yellowish patches mentioned in the Fuji review. 

Here are a few CA corrected sample shots from my NEX-6 (1.5x crop). Most of these were shot at f/5.6 and they were processed in Adobe Lightroom. Sorry they're not from an EOS-M


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 6, 2014)

Two more. This is a FUN lens when I want to have a light weight little set-up ;D ;D ;D


----------

